# 13jähriger Enkel auf Spiele Dialer hereingefallen



## Anonymous (25 März 2005)

Hallo,

mein 13jähriger Neffe war bei meinem Vater zu Besuch, hat sich dort mit Opas PC ins Internet eingewählt und eine fragwürdige Spieleseite mit Dialerdownload aufgerufen (Spiele Bot). Mein Vater ahnte davon nichts, da er sich selbst nicht gut mit dem Internet auskennt. Als ich heute hörte, dass mein Neffe im Internet war habe ich im Verlauf geprüft, was er gemacht hat und sofort den Dialer gefunden. Nach dem ISDN Protokoll hatte er sich 5 Mal eingewählt, davon 4 Mal sehr kurz hintereinander (innerhalb von 3 Minuten). Der Dialer zeigte Kosten pro Einwahl von 29,95 EUR an, das hat mein Neffe allerdings nicht gelesen, noch meinen Vater um Einwilligung gefragt. Daher habe ich ein paar Fragen, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen:
1. Muss gezahlt werden?
Mein Neffe ist erst 13. und ist nicht in der Lage, Verträge über 150 EUR abzuschließen. Da die Einwahl oft hintereinander und jeweils nur sehr kurz war, hat mein Vater meiner meiner Ansicht nach die Aufsichtspflicht nicht verletzt. Er wurde auch nicht gefragt, ob die Einwahl bzw. der Kauf in Ordnung ist. In den AGBs des Dialers steht versteckt, er sein nur für über 18jährige. Ist ein Vertrag zustande gekommen?
2. Bei den Einwahlen kurz hintereinander ist davon auszugehen, dass keine Leistung erfolgt ist, da auch kleine Programme bzw. Spiele in der Zeit unmöglich herunterzuladen sind. Kann man den Betrag wenigstens kürzen, falls eine Zahlung nötig ist?
3. Gibt es Sammelklagen / Beschwerden gegen Betreiber solcher Seiten? Es ist meiner Meinung nach, wie schon einige Nutzer hier vor mir erwähnten, eine Sauerei dass hier Kinder und Jugendliche gezielt dazu verleitet werden, Dialer zu nutzen und die Kosten zu verschleiern. Wie kann man den Leuten das Handwerk legen?

Vielen Dank für Antworten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2005)

Wer ist denn der oder die, die vorgeben, einen Vertrag mit Deinem Neffen geschlossen zu haben?
Gern gelesen:
die "Erste Hilfe"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161



> Der Dialer zeigte Kosten pro Einwahl von 29,95 EUR an, das hat mein Neffe allerdings nicht gelesen


 Hmm. Sagt er das? Also sagt er: Das war da, aber ich hab's nicht gelesen? Dann war es also da?






und hast Du's gelesen? Warum hast Du's dann nicht ignoriert?

So in etwa, nur umgekehrt, läuft das bei diesen Geschäftemachern mit der Preisauszeichnung...
29,95 Euro.


----------



## sascha (25 März 2005)

Sammelklagen gibts im deutschen Recht nicht. Und konkrete individuelle Rechtsberatung dürfen wir hier nicht leisten. Insofern wirklich bitte unsere "Erste Hilfe" lesen und im Zweifelsfall einen Rechtsanwalt konsultieren.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2005)

oder hier:
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/fs.html


----------



## OskarMaria (26 März 2005)

Kinder können keine Verträge über solche Geldbeträge abschließen. Darüber gibt es keinen Zweifel. Es stellt sich nur in solchen Fällen die Frage, wie weit die Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern geht. Ob diese nicht das Surfverhalten ihrer Rabauken pädagogisch begleiten müssen - so dass solche Fallen entweder erkannt und umschifft werden.

Allerdings ist das keine einseitige Verpflichtung. Auch die Diensteanbieter müssen ihre Angebote so gestalten, dass die Jugendlichen deutlich erkennen können, dass solche Dienste Geld kosten - viel Geld kosten. Hier besteht ein Ansatzpunkt die Zahlung zu verweigern. Konkret heißt das - bei solchen Tarifen muss der Seitenbetreiber deutlich machen, dass das Angebot *nicht für Kinder und Jugendliche konzipiert ist*. Dazu gibt es auch einige Urteile.

Will sagen - es gibt gute Gründe die Zahlung zu verweigern. Treffen einige der hier genannten Argumente zu, die Einwahlseiten sichern und den Ablauf dokumentieren. 

OskarMaria


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2005)

Der "kleine Neffe" ist ein bekanntes Phänomen, das in Wirklichkeit sein eigenes Konto mit seinem angemeldeten Webmaster-Account aufbessern will...

...oder wer ruft gezielt eine Dialer-Seite auf?

mfg

Johannes


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2005)

Johannes schrieb:
			
		

> Der "kleine Neffe" ist ein bekanntes Phänomen


Worauf beruht diese "gesicherte Erkenntnis"?   :unbekannt: 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2005)

> Der "kleine Neffe" ist ein bekanntes Phänomen, das in Wirklichkeit sein eigenes Konto mit seinem angemeldeten Webmaster-Account aufbessern will...
> 
> ...oder wer ruft gezielt eine Dialer-Seite auf?


Hallo Johannes,
das verstehe ich nicht. Es handelt es sich hier wirklich um meinen Neffen, er heisst Daniel und ist 13. Als ich zu Ostern zu meinen Eltern gefahren bin, sagte mein Vater mir, Daniel wäre mit dem PC im Internet gewesen. Dann habe ich über den Verlauf geprüft, was er im Internet so gemacht hat, und bin sofort auf die Dialerseite gestossen. Wie oft er sich eingewählt hat, habe ich über das Protokoll der AVM Fritz-Karte herausgefunden. Dann habe ich den Stecker rausgezogen und den Dialer gestartet, um zu sehen, was er anzeigt.



> Wer ist denn der oder die, die vorgeben, einen Vertrag mit Deinem Neffen geschlossen zu haben?



Mein Neffe hat offenbar nach Internet spielen gesucht und ist auf eine Spiele Download Seite geraten, dort hat er einen Dialer namens "Spiele Bot" installiert.



> Hmm. Sagt er das? Also sagt er: Das war da, aber ich hab's nicht gelesen? Dann war es also da?



Aka aka, wie eben gesagt, dass der Dialer den Preis anzeigt, habe ich durch einen Selbstversuch mit herausgezogenem Stecker herausgefunden. Es wird in größerer, allerdings sehr dünner schrift dargestellt (29,95 EUR pro Einwahl). Daniel behauptet steif und fest, er habe nicht gewusst, dass das Geld kostet. Außerdem sagt er, "hat das gar nicht richtig funktioniert".


----------



## News (26 März 2005)

Im Ursprungsposting steht nichts von "gezielt" aufgerufen. @Gast Johannes: Erst genau lesen, dann posten.
Vielleicht hat der Neffe bei Google nach Spielen gesucht, die Vermüllung der Ergebnislisten durch Dialer-Doorway-Seiten ist ja nun wirklich sattsam bekannt.
(Edit) Aha, meine Vermutung scheint durch den neuen Beitrag von Johnny bestätigt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 März 2005)

@johnny: ich glaube Dir das, mein Beitrag sollte aufzeigen, mit welchen Methoden hier gearbeitet wird... 
...und ich wünsche Dir von Herzen, dass Du nicht für etwas zahlen musst, was du nicht bekommen hast: "Mehrwert".
P.S.: Mein "erster" Dialerfall betraf auch meinen Neffen, der war auch 13...


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2005)

Dachte immer, dass seit 01.01.2005  Mehrwertnummern automatisch gesperrt wurden und man sie extra freischalten lassen muss.

Aber nun:

Hatte im Sommer 2004  selbiges Problem.Hatte angeblich 2 Verbindungen zum DienstanbieterPG Media System gmbh. Rechnung von über 200 Euro an Dialerkosten (toll). Habe daraufhin per Einschreiben Einspruch bei der Telekom erhoben. Habe eine Kopie des Einspruches an die RTr geschickt.
Dies bewirkt eine Aufhebung der Fälligkeit der Telekom Rechnung.
Nach ca. 5 Wochen bekam ich von der Telekom ein Schreiben, das der Mehrwertbetrag gutgeschrieben wird bzw. nicht einbezahlt werden muss


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2005)

upps, ich bin aus österreich. hier ja ein de forum ist. sorry


----------



## sascha (28 März 2005)

brigittte schrieb:
			
		

> upps, ich bin aus österreich. hier ja ein de forum ist. sorry



Macht gar nix. Der Blick über den Gartenzaun ist auch spannend.


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

Wann war denn die Einwahl? Auf der aktuellen Seite des Dialers "spiele..." (aktuell: SPIELE-DOWNLOAD[SPIELE-....,1,560-].EXE) steht nämlich kein Preishinweis, da steht nur was von "Zugangstool"
Wie die Fenster selbst beim aktuellen Dialer aussehen, kann ich nicht nachprüfen, mit windows-xp und dsl friert der Rechner bei der Ausführung des Dialers ein...
Das wäre evtl. entscheidend für die Frage "Irreführung oder nicht".


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2005)

auf der dritten Seite steht wie üblich der Preis

RegTP DB


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2005)

[email protected], dieses Fenster hab ich nicht hergekriegt. Für dieses Fenster gilt analog, was im thread "Grusskarten-Dialerskin" beschrieben wurde. Es ist zweifellos auf Irreführung ausgelegt und hat keine ausreichende Informationsfunktion. 
Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, wie die RegTP so etwas durchgehen lassen kann...


> Nach Zustimmung zur kostenpflichtigen Verbindung


Man bestätigt aber nicht die kostenpflichtige Verbindung, sondern lediglich, dass eine Verbindung erstellt wird und dass "die Einstellungen richtig" sind.
Man gibt eben ok ein ohne je einen Preishinweis gesehen zu haben, der erst danach [in den Fokus der Aufmerksamkeit] kommt.
Da würde ich gerne mal ein psychologisches Gutachten vorlegen von einem Kognitionspsychologen


----------



## Anonymous (18 April 2005)

Danke für die Tipps, das mit der Nummer ist wirklich irreführend, ich hatte kurz nach dem Vorfall alles gesichert.
Die Rechnung ist inzwischen eingetroffen. Wir werden Widerspruch dagegen einlegen. Die Rechtschutzversicherung will die Kosten für Rechtsbeistand übernehmen. Ich werde hier posten, wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------



## cicojaka (24 April 2005)

Und hier, was das HIrn hinter dem Spieleb**dialer so alles von sich gibt


> Auch unsere Webmaster haben schon 4-stellige Tagesumsätze in diesem Jahr hingelegt.(...)Meines Erachtens ist die Einwahlquote äußerst aussagekräftig, wie erfolgreich ein PP tatsächlich für die Webmaster ist.
> Bei uns liegt die Einwahlquote je nach Herkunft des Traffics zwischen 1:400 und 1:100 (Stand: März 2005)! Dies sind durachaus aussagekräftige Angaben; diese Quoten werden von Webmastern erzielt, die mehrere Tausend Euro Umsatz/ Monat generieren.


nicht wertend, nur wiedergebend grüsst
cj
quelle: dc

Ob Johannes das vielleicht bewerten will


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2005)

*Preisangabe*

Letzten endes wird man doch Verarscht. Anstelle von "Kostenloses Zugangstool" (ich kann diese hinterfotzige Formulierung nicht mehr hören und sehen!), sollte die Preisangabe gleich KLAR und DEUTLICH angegeben sein, und nicht nur im dritten Fenster!


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2005)

> Letzten endes wird man doch Verarscht. Anstelle von "Kostenloses Zugangstool" (ich kann diese hinterfotzige Formulierung



Du hast ja Recht. Aber geht das nicht ohne solche Kraftausdrücke? Wir nähern uns hier der Ausdrucksweise im Forum Teltarif


----------

